# والمتوسط من وسطه



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن مساعدة في شرح الجملة الآتية؟ هي من كتاب ما لايسع المسلم جهله لعبد الله المصلح.

وحدة الأمة

* ونؤمن بأن المسلمين أمة واحدة ، وأنهم يد على من سواهم ، وأن أساس هذه الوحدة هو الاجتماع على الإسلام والتحاكم إلى الشريعة المطهرة ، وأن المسلم أخو المسلم مهما اختلفت الألسنة والألوان والبلدان ، لأفضل لعربي علي أعجمي ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا بالتقوى ، وإن هذا الإطار يستوعب في داخله أهل القبلة كافة ما لم يتلبس أحد منهم بناقض جلي من نواقض الإسلام ، فيخرج به من جماعة المسلمين وأن منازل هؤلاء من المسلم قربا وبعدا بحسب منازلهم من رسول الله ﷺ ، فالمقصي من أقصاه رسول الله ﷺ ، والمقرب من قربه والمتوسط من وسطه


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

هذا ما فهمته:

المَقْصِيُّ مَن أقصاه = أي أنَّ مَن قال الرسول إنه قَصِيّ (بعيد عن المسلمين) فهو بعيد أو يجب إقصاؤه أو إبعاده أو اعتباره غريبًا عن أمة المسلمين
المُقَرَّب مَن قَرَّبَهُ (رسول الله): أي مَن قال إنه قريب فيجب تقريبه واعتباره مِن المُقَرَّبين
المتوسط... أي أنه في منزلة وسط بين المُبْعَدين/المَقْصِيِّيِّين والمُقَرَّبين


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا ما فهمته أنا أيضا


----------



## Abbe

وفيه إشارة إلى سورة الواقعة 
أصحاب الشمال وأصحاب اليمين والسابقون


----------

